
Fuzzing D code with LDC - arunc
https://johanengelen.github.io/ldc/2018/01/14/Fuzzing-with-LDC.html
======
jordigh
This is bizarre. The comment by katastic, quoted below, is dead. I see no
reason why it should be. I don't know how else to report this, so if the mods
catch this, feel free to delete my comment and restore katastic's.

Edit: it's undead now, never mind.

~~~
gpm
If you have enough karma you can "report" it by clicking on the comment date
and clicking "vouch". "vouch" is the opposite of flag and will automatically
unkill it if enough people vouch for it.

------
WalterBright
> A not-so-well-written article about the fuzzing capability recently added to
> LDC, using LLVM’s libFuzzer. Compiling code with -fsanitize=fuzzer adds
> control-flow instrumentation used to guide the fuzzing and links-in the
> libFuzzer library that drives the fuzz testing (same as Clang).
> -fsanitize=fuzzer is available from LDC 1.4.0, not on Windows. LDC 1.6.0 was
> used for the examples in this article.

------
katastic
I am consistently impressed with the feature-set and simplicity of D. A system
language that can run code with the ease-of-use of Javascript. I'd need
paragraphs to describe all the features I use that I didn't have before in
C++. (Modules?!)

I had no plans for trying "Fuzz Testing" before, but I'm definitely going to
spend an evening trying it out. It fits well within D's natural language
support for unit testing, contract programming, and compile-time function
evaluation.

